# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Pitcher plants of Mt. Murud of Sarawak

## kuching

I spent 3 days & 2 night from Sept 15 to 17 in Mt. Murud (2,423m), the tallest mountain of Sarawak, Malaysian Borneo. There are a lot of beautiful highland species of Nepenthes growing either on the ground or on the tree with the mosses.


The scenery.





The mossy forest.









This is the coldest place in Sarawak.....the temperature after midnight is 10 degree Celcius!!!

JungleMike at Church camp....





Trekking in the mossy forest (altitude is >2,000 m from Sea level)

----------


## kuching

At the summit, we can see this beautiful sandstone rocks called Batu Lawi. Its just a landmark in Kelabit highland of Borneo.





The beautiful mossy forest.





_Nepenthes muluensis_. This species of pitcher plant is named after Gunung Mulu, the 2nd tallest mountain in Sarawak.

----------


## kuching

The pitcher of this species is one of the smallest compared to other species of Nepenthes in the highland.











TO BE CONTINUED.......

----------


## kuching

The misty forest.




A dry river bed.





Blackwater stream. There is no fish in this high altitude due to the water here is too cold, not a suitable habitat for tropical fish of Borneo.







Before we reach the summit, we'll by pass this beautul rock garden. Its an open space.....and the ground is covered with different shape of sandstone rocks. Here is the habitat for _Nepenthes murudensis_  and _N.lowii_.

----------


## kuching

The breathtaking scenery.....




_Nepenthes hurrelliana_ is one of the most "hairy" pitcher plants I ever seen. The whole plant is covered with short brownish hairs!!! All of them are epiphytes.

----------


## kuching

_Nepenthes hurrelliana_  has very large pitcher. Some of those pitchers can reach 30cm in length!!!









This one could be a natural cross hybrid between _Nepenthes lowii_  & _Nepenthes hurrelliana_ ??








TO BE CONTINUED.......

----------


## kuching

Mossy forest.





Rock garden....





The highland species of pitcher plant from Borneo....._Nepenthes lowii_ !!!









The lower pitcher.....the lid has hair-like bristles.

----------


## kuching

The young plant.





Upper pitcher of _N. lowii_.





_N. lowii_ is a lavatories for sun bird & tree shrew. The sweet resin produced from the bristles (on the lid) attract sunbird & tree shrew to consume and sometimes, the animals leaving their droppings/faeces on the pitcher & then it became the fertilizer for the plant. Pls refer this paper: http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.o...5/632.abstract





The tree shrew faeces....

----------


## kuching

Fruits & seeds of _N. lowii_.....





Inflorescences....







Beautiful upper pitcher of _Nepenthes lowii_.







TO BE CONTINUED.....

----------


## deacon

Nice, looking forward for more pics.

thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

> Nice, looking forward for more pics.
> 
> thanks for sharing.


welcome... :Grin:

----------


## kuching

_Nepenthes murudensis_. It is named after the tallest mountain in Sarawak (2,423m):

----------


## kuching

There are 4 species of pitcher plants that I failed to find during this trip.....they are _N. chaniana_, _N. fusca_, _N. reinwardtiana_ and _N. vogelii_. Maybe I'll come back to look for them next time.....

En route to Lepo Bunga....





Reach the summit!





The trail.





Mosses.







The highland of Borneo.

----------


## kuching

_N. murudensis_ looks a bit like _N. muluensis_ & _N. tentaculata_....except the size of the pitcher is....HUGE!!!

----------


## kuching

Some more shots....







Preparing our dinner....




Dinner time.

----------

